# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  anida

## anida rahmani

me duhen temat 1 kurora pjeseshme te shkrirame faset estetike -kurorat bashkohore   tema 2 punimi teknik i modelizimit me dyll i konstruksioneve metalike me faset vestibulare    ku mund ti gjej         teknik dhembesh

----------

